# Are radishes and cruciferous vegatables safe for goats?



## kids4kids (May 26, 2012)

I have an over whelming abundance of radishes and cruciferous vegatables this year. I thought about selling but the local farmers market is closed to non member farmers. Does anyone know if it would be safe to fed the extra to my goats?


----------



## Goatherd (May 26, 2012)

I've not given radishes to my goats, but cabbage regularly.  I give them a couple of heads of cabbage in the pasture and they play with and eat them.  No problems here.
If they've not had them before, start in moderation in order to avoid dietary upset.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 26, 2012)

I have heard that radishes can be dangerous. I don't think it is to all goats and I don' think it is a serous danger, but I would not feed it to them.


----------

